# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çfarë mendoni për këtë foto ?

## ILMGAP

Çfarë mendoni forumista dhe forumiste në lidhje me këtë foto ? Këtë foto e kam bërë unë vet . Shpresoj të ju pëlqej .
Dhe sa mendoni që është Realitet . . . ?Ju Faleminderit


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## Apollyon

Quhet DEMOKRACI.

----------


## mia@

Rruga drejt BE eshte e sigurt.

----------


## toni007

quhet kapitalizem :ku dhe "askushi" munde te behet "dikushi" ke dhe "dikushi"munde te behet "askushi" :uahaha:

----------


## Endless

Qe te dy politikanet e mesiperm jane vet virtyti i sinqeritetit,ndershmerise dhe dhembshurise per popullin e vet. Do te shkoja der aty sa ti quaja dhe ''Gandet'' shqiptar. lol

p.s Nje bravo te madhe per ty( ketu vendoset ikona e duartrokitjes).

----------


## katjushka

mund te na e perktheni pak ne shqip ate shprehjen qe te mund te japim edhe ne ndonje mendim.

----------


## ILMGAP

> mund te na e perktheni pak ne shqip ate shprehjen qe te mund te japim edhe ne ndonje mendim.


*Your people is why not caring for them - Populli i juaj është pse nuk kujdeseni për të.*

----------


## katjushka

> *Your people is why not caring for them - Populli i juaj është pse nuk kujdeseni për të.*


flm ilmgap nuk eshte se nuk e dija por hapesi i temes duhet ta kish bere perkthimin se me duket se forumi eshte shqiptar dhe jo angles apo ku di une se cfare.

----------


## Apollyon

lol                 .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ata dy lart,sikur i kam pare,duhet te jene aktor porno.

----------


## ai_shoku

Dmth.
Atyre me larte nuk i rruhet fare per keta me poshte.

----------


## ILMGAP

Kush ka Foto të tjera të cilat mendon se janë për tu postuar le ti dërgojë këtu . . .shpresoj që ato foto të iu pëlqejnë të tjerëve . . . ja edhe një poashtu të bërë nga unë . Ata Po Vrasin Populli - Ju Lutem Mos e Vrisni Popullin .


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## sleep

*ILMGAP* Tani ke e ke llafin ti? Tek paraqitja apo tek qeverisja e ketyre dy burrave ?
Pastaj pse nuk behesh Kryeminister nje here ti qe ta shikojme cfare do besh ?
__________________________________________________  _______________________
by *red_dragon*

----------


## ILMGAP

> *ILMGAP* Tani ke e ke llafin ti? Tek paraqitja apo tek qeverisja e ketyre dy burrave ?
> Pastaj pse nuk behesh Kryeminister nje here ti qe ta shikojme cfare do besh ?
> __________________________________________________  _______________________
> by *red_dragon*



A të pëlqen ty kjo Qeverisje e tyre ? ( E Hashimit (Kosovë) dhe e Salihut (Shqipëri) ) ?

----------


## Izadora

mendoje, e kemi kryeministrin simpatik

----------


## Apollyon

Ok, te vrasim Saliun edhe Hashimin.

Ke te veme kryeminister? Edi Ramen? / Skender Gjinushin? / Fatos Nanon? / Hysni Milloshin?

----------


## ILMGAP

> mendoje, e kemi kryeministrin simpatik


Për cilin e ke fjalën se të dy jan simpatik për nga FACA . . .po cilin e veqove më shumë ?

----------


## ai_shoku

Kush eshte simpatik, Sala????

----------


## ViKi 24

Jan shume sexy qe te dy.hahhahahhaha

----------


## ILMGAP

> Ok, te vrasim Saliun edhe Hashimin.
> 
> Ke te veme kryeminister? Edi Ramen? / Skender Gjinushin? / Fatos Nanon? / Hysni Milloshin?


Ky është problemi tek shqiptarët sepse nuk dijnë të prodhojnë njerëz të ditur . . . Por mund të ket edhe nga ata që nuk jan të antarsuar në ndonjë parti , që nuk janë politikan , që nuk jan autor ose më mirë dhe përmbledhëse njerëz me famë (të njohur) . Pra më mirë të kërkojmë njerëz që askush nuk i njeh ( njerëz me fytyra të reja ) .,që do na ndihmojnë më shumë,shum më shumë . 


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------

